# Apple Shares To Split Soon



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/t...sending-shares-toward-record-high/ar-BB17nMYS

I heard this morning it is a four for one split allowing folks with not a lot to spend to get a piece.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2020)

OMG...my "wishcraft" is working (again)! I've been wishing for this for quite sometime.


----------



## 911 (Aug 1, 2020)

As it stands now, that should make the price $106.25. I can’t believe that I sold at $197.00.


----------



## oldmontana (Aug 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/t...sending-shares-toward-record-high/ar-BB17nMYS
> 
> I heard this morning it is a four for one split allowing folks with not a lot to spend to get a piece.


God news. Wish I had bought more when I bought at $102.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 2, 2020)

I paid about $92.75 for my shares, which are only a few so I'm sure I qualify for the split. If the shares are around the $106.25 as @911 surmised, I will definitely buy more shares knowing the potential for growth. Would you buy in again at that price 911? Friday the share price was $425.04.


----------



## 911 (Aug 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I paid about $92.75 for my shares, which are only a few so I'm sure I qualify for the split. If the shares are around the $106.25 as @911 surmised, I will definitely buy more shares knowing the potential for growth. Would you buy in again at that price 911? Friday the share price was $425.04.


Buffet bought in at about the time that I sold. I said, “Oh, s—t,” to myself thinking that I made a serious mistake by selling. A few months later, Buffet sold and then another few months later, he bought back in. I know this doesn’t answer your question, so I will tell you straight out that if I can get in at between $106-120, a very affirmative ‘yes’ I will buy back in using the profits from my first go round.

As I see it now, Apple needs to bring out something new. Steve Jobs was an innovator and creator. Tim Cook has never shown to be anything like that. It’s time for Cook to start earning his high end salary. The only thing Cook has done is to take the iPhone and make it more of a hand held computer. He needs to step up or sell his shares and get out of the way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 2, 2020)

911 said:


> Buffet bought in at about the time that I sold. I said, “Oh, s—t,” to myself thinking that I made a serious mistake by selling. A few months later, Buffet sold and then another few months later, he bought back in. I know this doesn’t answer your question, so I will tell you straight out that if I can get in at between $106-120, a very affirmative ‘yes’ I will buy back in using the profits from my first go round.
> 
> As I see it now, Apple needs to bring out something new. Steve Jobs was an innovator and creator. Tim Cook has never shown to be anything like that. It’s time for Cook to start earning his high end salary. The only thing Cook has done is to take the iPhone and make it more of a hand held computer. He needs to step up or sell his shares and get out of the way.


I remember when Buffet sold..didn't know he got back in. You will not have lost anything if the shares sell at or below the price you quoted so that's good.  I haven't been following Tim Cook much but I figured he's no Steve Jobs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

@911 and @oldmontana  The day is upon us. The shares will split today after closing and trade at the new price on Monday Aug 31st, according to Apple's website. I expect the shares to go for about $125 at that time. AAPL is holding steady in the $500 range.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2020)

Tesla will also split 5 for 1 on the same day


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Tesla will also split 5 for 1 on the same day


 Yes I saw that, but Tesla costs almost 4.5 times more than Apple at $2,213 a share. TSLA should start trading in the $446 range when the market opens tomorrow. Too rich for my blood!


----------



## oldmontana (Aug 30, 2020)

I see at my account at TD Ameritrade lists AAPL at $142.81 up $18.23


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2020)

oldmontana said:


> I see at my account at TD Ameritrade lists AAPL at $142.81 up $18.23


Just checked mine and it's listed at $124.81. Planning to buy as soon as the market opens if price range is decent. Hope it stays around 124.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

The final closing price for AAPL before the split was $499.23. It was $186.33 on May 14, 2020. I can't see buying it now because it has climbed as high as it has.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

@oldmontana. I decided put in my order before trading begun. Glad I did...at least so far. Price as of 12:41 p.m. ET is $129.26 per share. It showed as $125.06 when I submitted my order and my purchase price was $127.61/share.

@fmdog44  Before the split is was $499.23 when the market closed on Aug. 28th according to Apple's Investor website.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

For August APPL is up 21.4% and up 75.8% for 2020.
For August Tesla  is up 74.1% and up *495.6%* for 2020.
I would not buy either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2020)

9/03/20 AAPL down 8 %+ @$120.81 "Just when you thought it was safe to go in the water...."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 9/03/20 AAPL down 8 %+ @$120.81 "Just when you thought it was safe to go in the water...."


For buy and hold investors, that's nothing. I will probably never trade or cash in my shares which means my son and oldest grandson will get to benefit from any increase. I'm hoping I live at least another 10 years. Apple was up almost 500% in half that time. I'm expecting it will perform well in the future despite all the dips and trips.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 7, 2020)

Buy & hold is fine but there are times to take some profits and that time in my opinion is now especially with stocks like Amazon, Tesla and Apple.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Buy & hold is fine but there are times to take some profits and that time in my opinion is now especially with stocks like Amazon, Tesla and Apple.


I see no sense in taking a profit (that I don't need) which would increase my taxes. The time is definitely not now for Apple considering they just did the split and has not had time to generate the 400 - 500% growth that took place (for me at least) before the split.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I see no sense in taking a profit (that I don't need) which would increase my taxes. The time is definitely not now for Apple considering they just did the split and has not had time to generate the 400 - 500% growth that took place (for me at least) before the split.


Had one taken some profits before this latest downturn (and there are many) that person would not worry about paying taxes compared to the losses they have taken. You don't take profits because you have bills to pay rather to anticipate a downturn (correction) after a lengthy upturn. That money then goes to another investment that has fallen or buying back in to the one you own that has fallen 20-30%. Look at Tesla for example up around 500% but has fallen sharply recently. If I owned a stock up 500% I would aggressively taken profit. There is nothing wrong with increasing your cash position now as many advisors urge investor to consider. I stated before this down turn I would not but Tesla or APPL and wisely so. "Buy on dips."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Had one taken some profits before this latest downturn (and there are many) that person would not worry about paying taxes compared to the losses they have taken. You don't take profits because you have bills to pay rather to anticipate a downturn (correction) after a lengthy upturn. That money then goes to another investment that has fallen or buying back in to the one you own that has fallen 20-30%. Look at Tesla for example up around 500% but has fallen sharply recently. If I owned a stock up 500% I would aggressively taken profit. There is nothing wrong with increasing your cash position now as many advisors urge investor to consider. I stated before this down turn I would not but Tesla or APPL and wisely so. "Buy on dips."


If someone who bought Amazon at the IPO price had taken profits when shares increased by 500%, they would have missed the stock increasing by 113,000% since it's IPO. That's the purpose of buy and hold, especially when it's great investment choice. You seem to miss the part about not selling during dips (and those of us who have been investing for a long time know to buy during dips...geesh!)
https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/11/24/if-you-invested-500-in-amazons-ipo-this-is-how-muc.aspx


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If someone who bought Amazon at the IPO price had taken profits when shares increased by 500%, they would have missed the stock increasing by 113,000% since it's IPO. That's the purpose of buy and hold, especially when it's great investment choice. You seem to miss the part about not selling during dips (and those of us who have been investing for a long time know to buy during dips...geesh!)
> https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/11/24/if-you-invested-500-in-amazons-ipo-this-is-how-muc.aspx


You are trying to create a worst case scenario. You fail to address where the money that you get from taking profits goes - not in a shoe box. Singling out Amazon as one example from thousands of stocks is silly. Why not look a energy stocks where there are no profits? You buying an holding them as well?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> You are trying to create a worst case scenario. You fail to address where the money that you get from taking profits goes - not in a shoe box. Singling out Amazon as one example from thousands of stocks is silly. Why not look a energy stocks where there are no profits? You buying an holding them as well?


Honestly your rationale makes no sense. First of all holding a stock to 113,000% rather than cash out at 500% is a best case scenario IMO, it yields hundreds of thousands more (or didn't you read the article?). I used Amazon to make a point which you obvious,y missed. Anyway it would be pretty impossible to list all stocks...wouldn't it?! I favor mutual funds and ETFs. I only have 2 individual stocks..AAPL & Facebook. Why concern yourself with how I manage my investments? I don't need them to live on so why should I make unnecessary trades?


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Honestly your rationale makes no sense. First of all holding a stock to 113,000% rather than cash out at 500% is a best case scenario IMO, it yields hundreds of thousands more (or didn't you read the article?). I used Amazon to make a point which you obvious,y missed. Anyway it would be pretty impossible to list all stocks...wouldn't it?! I favor mutual funds and ETFs. I only have 2 individual stocks..AAPL & Facebook. Why concern yourself with how I manage my investments? I don't need them to live on so why should I make unnecessary trades?


Why do you think I care _anything_ about _your_ investments? MFs & ETFs? Really?!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why do you think I care _anything_ about _your_ investments? MFs & ETFs? Really?!


Why? Here were *your *replies to *me.* "You don't take profits because you have bills to pay rather to anticipate a downturn (correction) after a lengthy upturn. That money then goes to another investment that has fallen or buying back in to the one you own that has fallen 20-30%."
and
"You fail to address where the money that you get from taking profits goes - not in a shoe box."


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Sep 9, 2020)

Average joe blow portfolio manager suck. Mine had a return of 20% from may to august and then i told him to cash out everything for september which he ignored and now the return is only 5%... he never took profits. so what the frig is the point of long term holding?

I follow another aggressive trader /manager who buys the same stocks, apple, tesla, Nvidia, Moderna, Solaredge, t mobile, lululemon, etc... and he doesn't hold them as they go down ... his clients are up 98% and he cashed them all out late august.

I'm going to go this route.

Dinosaurs die, in these volatile times psychology applies, people are taking profits at the end of the week, end of the seasons. Traditional portfolio manager just pick decent stocks and hold on to them for 5 years never buying and selling on the obvious market trends. FK THAT !!!! it's time i take over my portfolio 100%


----------



## wasserball (Sep 15, 2020)

Are all baby boomers multi millionaire?


----------



## garyt1957 (Sep 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I paid about $92.75 for my shares, which are only a few so I'm sure I qualify for the split. If the shares are around the $106.25 as @911 surmised, I will definitely buy more shares knowing the potential for growth. Would you buy in again at that price 911? Friday the share price was $425.04.


There's no more potential for growth with a split that leaves shares at $106 then there is if shares remain $1060. The company's bottom line doesn't change.


----------



## garyt1957 (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow, I'm not going to call anybody out but there's some very odd thinking about stock investing in this thread. People seem to be looking at prices and gains/losses rather than the company's bottom line and potential future. I'm seeing if a stock is up 500% you should take profits. Not if the company is making money hand over fist in a rising industry. I have quite a few stocks that are up 1000% and more. Would I have made even more by taking profits and investing elsewhere? Maybe maybe not. But you certainly don't just sell a stock because it made you a lot of money.
   Then there's the stock splitting thing. It makes no difference if you own one share of a $1000 stock or ten shares of a $100 stock, the returns are the same. There was a time when I owned 8 shares of Google at $1200 a share or something.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 26, 2020)

buying individual stocks requires monitoring not only  the stock you own but also what the competitors have on their drawing board ....we have seen the bluest of blue chips become  pieces of history and their value gone as competitors did it better . so many blue chips were bought and  held way to long ....

nothing is forever .even Exxon   one of the largest companies  the world ever saw was booted out of the dow after 125 years .

at the end of the day most would do better just buying an s&p 500 fund and calling it a day .

you have less risk since you have no individual company risk  to worry about and it is certainly less volatile then even the stocks that used to be for widows .

at&t has been a dog for years , ppl has lost money for those who held it the last 3 years  and returned a mere  1-1/2% cagr including dividends the last 5 years . a cd beat it .

an s&p fund returned 13.48% the last 5 years and 11.83% the last 3 years


----------

